# Preparation Courses for the PE Exam



## lhunsaker (Jul 6, 2009)

All,

I am starting my research for studying to take the MEPE either this fall (2009), or more likely next spring (2010). I have read through several of the posts already up on this site about test review material and it has been very helpful. I noticed that most everyone agrees a review course is helpful. I was wondering if anyone could suggest a review course to attend. The one that was suggested to me is given by "Testmasters". However the mechanical review course is only offered in Houston, TX. I would like to think there are some other reputable courses offered more broadly throughout the country. I am planning to take it in Nevada. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 6, 2009)

Look into the PPI (www.ppi2pass.com) review course. I took their course in So Cal and it was extremely beneficial.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 6, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> Look into the PPI (www.ppi2pass.com) review course. I took their course in So Cal and it was extremely beneficial.


That one is only offered in Cali.


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 7, 2009)

Just my two cents, I don't think a review course is worth the money. I took Testmasters in Houston a few years ago and hated it. Too many people crammed into a crappy hotel conference room, hard to hear the person up front, and they didn't tell you anything you couldn't read about or look up in the MERM.

Maybe it's just my way of learning, but I only passes when I put in the hundreds of study hours solving problems. Listening to lectures don't help me much. Guess thats why it took me an extra year in college!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 8, 2009)

My review course had &lt;10 students. No matter what, you won't pass if you don't put in hundreds of studying hours... but the review course helps you decide what to emphasize in your studying. Worth the money, but not necessary. If there is not a review course within your area, I guarantee you can pass by asking questions on this forum and studying your ass off. And by studying I mean working all of the sample problems you can get you hands on.

Just my $.02


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 8, 2009)

There is a review course given by James Kamm on 24 multimedia DVDs. It looks like it would be pretty good.


----------

